
Ask HN: What is the best and easiest way to implement end to end encryption? - techaddict009
We are working on some enterprise tools which have communication modules in it. We are planning to add end to end encryption to it.<p>So can anyone guide which is the best way to do it?
======
smt88
Open Whisper Systems, a non-profit, publishes open-source tools that do
exactly what you need. WhatsApp and Open Whisper's own products use them.

More info:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Whisper_Systems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Whisper_Systems)

[https://www.whatsapp.com/security/WhatsApp-Security-
Whitepap...](https://www.whatsapp.com/security/WhatsApp-Security-
Whitepaper.pdf)

~~~
techaddict009
Thanks for sharing it. Let me check it out.

